# Help - Shotgun decision?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a new shotgun under $400.
Any thoughts on the Weatherby PA-08 or the Winchester® SXP Black Shadow or something else in the price range?
I'm looking at the 28".
Also, I already have an 870 Express and don't really care for it..
I will use it mostly as a duck or turkey gun.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

What don't you like about your 870? That might help us identify a gun you like better.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Dodger said:


> What don't you like about your 870? That might help us identify a gun you like better.


It jams every 10-15 shots with either 2 3/4 or 3" shells. The action will sometimes open up a little, so it appears the safety was left on but then I realize I need to close the action all the way to be able to fire.
Please don't make this into what's great about the 870. I would like other options. 
Thanks


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have had a black shadow 3" since the late 80's, and it has been a good gun.
Killed a bunch of birds with it. Mostly turkeys.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I picked up a Winchester SXP before duck season this year. It has been a fantastic shotgun with no issues. (I shoot a lot) It is also the fastest pump I have ever shot. I hated my 870 Supermag, the SXP replaced it. The SXP feels just like my SX3 and I like that.
I have seen the 12 gauge 3 1/2" models advertised as low as $370.... The standard 3" Black Shadow models are quite a bit less, so you would be well under $400. I am hoping they come out with a 20 gauge and I will pick one of those up too.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> It jams every 10-15 shots with either 2 3/4 or 3" shells. The action will sometimes open up a little, so it appears the safety was left on but then I realize I need to close the action all the way to be able to fire.
> Please don't make this into what's great about the 870. I would like other options.
> Thanks


So your 870 is malfunctioning. That's really the issue. Some 870s have that problem.

I would recommend the Winchester SXP or a Browning BPS. The BPS new might go a little over budget but you might be able to find a good used one within the budget.

I feel like the SXP would be about the same quality. The BPS would probably be a step up. I think you'd be happy with either.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Benelli Nova.
Or maybe a *used* Benelli super-Nova (better recoil system)
I've never shot the SXP but it seems like a great gun.
So does the PA-08. 
I'd say its just down to personal preference between these guns. Go shoulder all of them, pick the one YOU like best.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Throw both the Winchester and Weatherby on your shoulder and go with the one that fits better. I think you're kinda splitting hairs between those two. Both have aluminum alloy receivers, and both are Turkish made. The Winchester does have a few more bells and whistles, and is available in 3 1/2" if that is of interest to you. The Weatherby will have the safety in the same spot as your 870. The Winchester will have the safety in front of the trigger. 

I have a couple buddies with the SXP, and they really like them. I know one guy with the PA-08. He just got it last year, but has experienced zero problems thus far.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't shot the PA. However, if the PA-08 is anything like my SA-08, I would recommend the Weatherby. Tough as nails, great finish for a duck/turkey gun, and super dependable action. Perhaps the fit and finish may not be as refined as a more expensive pump action made by the other guys, but the ducks won't mind. 

I still love my Winchester, but when I head out for waterfowl it is the Weatherby I grab.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Koby,
I shoot a Benelli Super Nova, had it for seven years only problem I've had is when I don't clean it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't buy a pump gun without looking at the Ithaca M37!! GREAT guns. Oh, and did I say, made in the good ol' USA

http://www.ithacagun.com/firearms.html


----------

